# Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge



## HansPeterWolle (10. Mai 2009)

*Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Hallo an alle hilfsbereiten,

ich möchte mir gerne einen Scanner kaufen der nicht viel Platz weg nimmt,  gute Kopien/Scanne macht, über den Preis habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Da ich keine Ahnung habe würde ich gerne Wissen, was ich beim Kauf beachten muss und was den Ausschlag für einen guten Scanner gibt.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Die von Canon sind ziemlich gut, ich hab auch einen von denen, ist zwar ein alter Lide20, dafür läuft er auch unter Linux und die Ergebnisse sind echt top.

Ansonsten kannst du ja einfach mal bei Geizhals schauen, wirst schon was finden.


----------



## HansPeterWolle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Hallo,
danke für deinen Typ. Ich hoffe noch mehr hilfreiche Erfahrungen sammeln zu können.


----------



## majorguns (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

*push*


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren einen Canon Lide50 geholt und bin äußerst zufrieden damit.

Kein Netzteil nötig (USB Powered), schön flach und gute Software.


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Wenn Du nur etwas scannen oder kopieren willst, reicht der hier:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Scanner - A4 Scanner - Canon CanoScan LiDE 100

Reicht völlig aus, um Fotos und Dokumente zu scannen, ist einfach zu bedienen, braucht kein Netzteil, hat aber aufgrund des Konstruktionsprinzips eine geringe Tiefenschärfe. Wenn Du also mal deinen Hintern scannen willst, sieht man nur die Haare.^^

Wenn Du DIAs einscannen willst, sollte eine Durchlichteinheit dabei sein, wenn Du Dokumente in Serie scannen willst, brauchst Du einen automatischen Dokumenteneinzug (dann kostet der Scanner über 500 Euro...).

Wenn Du Geld fälschen willst, brauchst so einen uralten Canon FB 1210U wie meinen (damals über 500 DM), da alle modernen Scanner Euros per Firmware erkennen und den Scann nicht korrekt durchführen.  (upps, muss ich gleich mal bei den Scannern in der Firma testen^^).


----------



## DOTL (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Ich habe mir den Canon Lide100 aus oben genannten Gründen geholt.

Das Gerät ist recht klein und handlich, so dass man an es auch u.U. transportieren kann. Ebenso praktisch ist, dass es kein Netzteil benötigt und sowohl die Daten- wie auch Stromversorgung über ein einzelnen USB Anschluss verfolgt.
Die Software- und Treiberausstattung ist auch ok. Mittels der Software kann man auch manuellen Serienscan machen, was jedoch auch viele andere Scanner unterstützen.

Da ich damit hauptsächlich Dokumente und Schriftstücke scannen wollte, bin ich damit soweit absolut zufrieden. Für die paar Bilder die ich bisher gescannt habe, hats auch locker gereicht. 

Als sehr praktisch empfinde ich die Schnelltasten. Mit einem Knopfdruck auf dem Scanner kannst du das Dokument einscannen und zeitgleich ausdrucken, wenn noch ein Drucker angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Zoon (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Ich hab nen Epson Perfection 200 Photo. Der einzig Nachteil die komisch Lage vom USB und Netzteilanschluss, das wars auch schon.

Qualität erstaunlich, die Canons rauschen mir zu viel, auch die Scantiefe ist sehr gut, hab schon ne Videokasette, Compactkasette oder ne Grafikkarte drauf gehabt und bis "hinten durch" alles scharf.


----------



## HansPeterWolle (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Scanner Tipps und Ratschläge*

Ich möchte mich für die nützlichen Tipps bei euch bedanken, jetzt bin ich einen Schritt weiter.


----------

